# Java PC Spiel fürs Handy umwandeln?



## boster (23. Apr 2009)

Hallo Forum,


Da ich mich mit Java überhaupt nicht auskenne hier meine Frage:

Ist es möglich bzw. wenn ja was für ein Aufwand wäre es, ein Java PC Spiel fürs Handy umzuwandeln?

Es geht um dieses Spiel:

Hompage of MK - Home

Die Dateien lassen sich unten auf der Seite downloaden.

Bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus.

MfG

boster


----------



## Noctarius (23. Apr 2009)

Normal nein, da Java ME (Micro Edition) nicht den vollen Sprachschatz und vorallem nicht die Grafikfunktionalitäten bestitz


----------



## boster (23. Apr 2009)

Hmm schade.

Das heisst man müsste es neu programmieren?


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Apr 2009)

Genau das.


----------



## MiDniGG (23. Apr 2009)

boster hat gesagt.:


> Hmm schade.
> 
> Das heisst man müsste es neu programmieren?



Naja. Die Algorithmen usw. kannst Du schon verwenden. Also nicht komplett neu. Aber Bilder bspw. sollten zum einen komprimiert und zum anderen verkleinert werden, sodass sie auch ins Display passen 

Oder Du wartest noch ein paar Jahre bis jedes Handy eine JVM hat und ganz normales J2SE ausführen kann 

Gruß

*Edit:* Und Sachen wie JFrame usw. gibt es im Java ME auch nicht. Oder einfache Buttons und so.


----------



## boster (23. Apr 2009)

Hmm Mist.

Mal anders gefragt was für ein Aufwand würde das bedeuten? So etwas zu machen und kann das hier im Forum bzw. jemand von euch?


----------



## MiDniGG (23. Apr 2009)

boster hat gesagt.:


> Hmm Mist.
> 
> Mal anders gefragt was für ein Aufwand würde das bedeuten? So etwas zu machen und kann das hier im Forum bzw. jemand von euch?



Ohne Java-Kenntnisse gar nicht.
Freiwillig macht das wohl keiner.
Für was brauchst Du das denn? Sowas gibt's doch sicher schon... Such halt mal ein bisschen...
Wenn nicht würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal besser im JavaME-Forum nachfragen  Die kennen sich wohl etwas besser aus 

*Edit:* Seh grad das is ja Binokel. Wie geil. Ich liebe dieses Spiel  Werd ich mir daheim gleich mal laden :-D Das wird es wohl fürs Handy nicht so oft geben... -.-'


----------



## The_S (23. Apr 2009)

Für einen entsprechenden Stundensatz wirds dir sicher jemand nachprogrammieren  .


----------



## boster (23. Apr 2009)

Hi du,

richtig. Das ist Binokel. Fürs Handy gibts das meines Wissens nach gar nicht. Mir sind alleine nur 2 PC Versionen bekannt und das ist die beste.

Das ist ja mein Problem.

Ist ja nicht so das der Programmierer leer ausgehen würde, also bissel was würde ich schon zahlen, aber kann halt leider net hunderte von Euros zahlen.


----------

